# Como incluir una batería de 12v a una fuente de poder



## thenetuno (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en armar una serie de cpu en esta configuracion, pero me llama mucho la atencion el uso eficiente o minimalista de colocar la fuente con una bateria 

Alguien puede darme alguna idea que debo considerar para poder hacer eso?
previamente gracias ...



Mas detalles de la info investigada que  traducido por google del portugués 
El desarrollo sin precedentes en la historia de la empresa tuvo lugar el 1 de abril
***2009 , en una conferencia que tuvo lugar en los Estados Unidos el
***problema inminente de aumentar la eficiencia energética en los centros de datos .
***En dicha conferencia , el ingeniero Ben Jai (ver foto ), que
***diseñado muchos de los servidores de Google , explicó cómo el hardware
***servidor.

***La primera sorpresa : cada servidor tiene su propia batería de 12 voltios
***para proporcionar energía al circuito de si hay un problema con la
***el suministro de electricidad al edificio . Recuerde que los micros
***hay una fuente de alimentación convencional que proporciona varios
***voltajes en sus salidas para alimentar a las diversas partes de
***placas base .

***Debido a este diseño tan diferente? La respuesta es simple: la economía. encenderse
***entender por qué. Los grandes centros de cómputo como Google
***deben protegerse contra los cortes de energía , por lo que
***necesita tener gran equipo en Brasil llamado " UPS ", pero
***que , en lenguaje técnico , son los " UPS" . El término es una abreviatura de
***Fuentes de alimentación ininterrumpida , es decir, las fuentes de energía
***ininterrumpible. Como este término suena raro en portugués,
***podríamos llamarlos por algo así como " fuentes de energía continuas " (no
***confundirse con la DC) .

***Bueno, lo que sea que se llame, lo cierto es que estos grandes
***centros de datos utilizan sistemas UPS centralizados con baterías gigantes
***entrada en acción de inmediato para que la alimentación
***la electricidad se interrumpe, dando tiempo a los generadores
***diesel o gasolina de potencia están conectadas y comienzan a operar.

***La gran cosa es Google se han dado cuenta de que es más barato construir
***la fuente de energía continua dentro del servidor , y aún más
***importante para la economía , esta disposición mantiene los gastos de suministro
***continuo de energía directamente proporcional al número de servidores .
***En forma convencional utilizado en otros centros de datos, la fuente UPS
***centralizada debe ser siempre de gran tamaño y crece
***saltos , para dar cabida a los servidores que se están incorporando en la
***sistema .

***Detalle de un video de Google que muestra los contenedores utilizados en su
*****centro de datos. Al igual que con otros centros de datos , contenedores Google
**********************************uso de suelos elevados ( haga clic para agrandar )

***La eficiencia es otro factor importante . Grandes fuentes de alimentación
***continua ( UPS ) utilizado tradicionalmente puede llegar a un máximo
***entre la eficiencia de 92 a 95 % , lo que significa que una gran cantidad de energía
***se pierde a disiparse en forma de calor . Las baterías montadas en el interior
***servidores pueden manejar, según el ingeniero de Google , el 99,9 %
***de aprovechamiento de la energía .

***Desde 2005, los centros de datos de Google se componen de los gabinetes
***estandarizada ( ver foto). Cada uno contiene no menos de
***1,160 Servidores 250 kilovatios consumidos , es decir, un promedio de 215
***Watts para cada servidor . La compañía dice que el sistema ya está en
***su séptima generación desde su lanzamiento, y la eficiencia
***energía, distribución de energía eléctrica , refrigeración y seguro
***que el aire caliente no se mezcla con el frío en la parte superior de
***prioridades de los ingenieros de Google .

***Vista superior de un servidor de Google ( haga clic para agrandar )

***¿Cómo es el servidor

***Citadas en las mismas fotos de la conferencia y los detalles del proyecto , se mostró
***una unidad real utilizado en Google centros de datos. Siga el
***foto de la derecha : el servidor está montado en un chasis estándar de 2U , con 3,5
***pulgadas de alto ( 8,9 cm) y tiene dos procesadores, dos discos
***Hard- ocho ranuras de memoria, todos montados en una placa madre
***Costumbre Gigabyte . La compañía utiliza los procesadores x86 realizados
***por AMD e Intel . El proyecto realizado basa en
***Energía por las baterías también se utiliza en equipos de red , tales como
***cortafuegos y routers.

***Lo más fascinante de todo esto es que Google se encarga de los servidores
***en una escala tan grande que cualquier decisión de quedar claro en
***grandes pérdidas o ganancias financieras . Analizar el origen del proyecto
***la alimentación , por ejemplo .

***Los servidores de Google necesitan una fuente para proporcionar justo y
***sólo el mismo 12V a ser suministrada por la batería , que entrará en
***acción sólo cuando hay una interrupción de la electricidad . Por lo tanto , todo
***conversiones a las tensiones presentes en la placa base se harán por ella
***misma , resultando en una mayor simplicidad de la fuente .

***Con esto, el coste de la placa madre aumenta 1-2 dólares , pero es
***pena porque la fuente de alimentación es más barato , usando menos
***componentes, menos cables y conectores sencillos y más baratos . más allá de
***esto, la fuente rota el tiempo cerca de su capacidad máxima , lo que permite
***optimizar su diseño para la eficiencia de conversión máxima
***energía .

***Detalle de la parte trasera de un servidor de Google ( haga clic para agrandar )

***Google llega al refinamiento de querer aprovecharse de la mejor
***la eficiencia de la transmisión de electricidad a través de cables de cobre ,
***que es un material noble y caro . Es más barato para transmitir a 12 voltios
***En lugar de transmitir a los 5 voltios en las placas base tradicionales ,
***permitiendo el uso de hilos más finos . Este tipo de atención al detalle
***en última instancia se traduce en grandes ahorros tanto en la adquisición como en
***instalación, mantenimiento y operación del hardware.

***El diseño de pilas patentada por Google , pero la compañía
***informado de que tiene la intención de conceder licencias a otros fabricantes a utilizar
***mismo proyecto.

Google en la búsqueda de la eficiencia energética

***Los ingenieros de Google también reveló las nuevas mediciones
***rendimiento para sus centros de datos . Las mediciones fueron realizadas por un
***estándar llamada " Power Usage Effectiveness " , abreviado como PUE y
***significa " Uso Eficiente de la Energía ". Este estándar fue desarrollado
***para dchamado consorcio Green Grid , y mide la cantidad de energía que una
***centro de datos va directamente a la computación en comparación con lo mucho que
***dedicado a la iluminación y el espacio de refrigeración . Lo ideal es llegar a 1 ,
***Esto significa que toda la energía se gasta sólo en el procesamiento
***de datos, y nada en los servicios auxiliares. Un valor de 1,5 significa que el
***servicios auxiliares están consumiendo la mitad de energía dedicada a
***computing.

***Mediciones PUE ya son bajos , pero la compañía dice que está trabajando
***para descargar aún más. En el tercer trimestre de 2008 , Google
***conseguido un PUE de 1,21 y ha bajado a 1:20 en el último trimestre del mismo
***año y por 01:19 en el primer trimestre de 2009 .

***La mayoría de la gente compra un ordenador a la vez , pero Google cree
***en otra escala , como se demuestra por sus contenedores con 1.160
***cada uno de los servidores , llamado 1AAA , y son utilizados por los cientos de
***sus centros de datos .

***El diseño modular de los centros de datos no sólo es utilizado por Google . sol
***Microsystems y Rackable Systems también ellos venden . Pero Google
***poner esta idea en práctica ya en 2005 . Naturalmente , el proyecto
***Home se estaba mejorando . La empresa tuvo que hacer varios
***decisiones basadas en los análisis macroeconómicos de los costos
***relativa a las instalaciones de software, de hardware y de construcción.

*****Diagrama de un contenedor de servidores de Google ( haga clic para agrandar )

***Según la compañía , al principio se hizo hincapié en el precio en dólares por
***búsqueda . Actualmente , la medición se realiza en ganancias en dólares por categoría. la
***Se hizo el cambio para facilitar la evaluación , porque el costo en dólares
***Busque era muy baja.

***Otra opción era utilizar estándar X86 . según
***compañía, hace 10 años era claro para ellos que la única manera de
***ganar dinero en las búsquedas era trabajar con productos libres
***(Software) que se arremolina en hardware relativamente barato. no lo haría
***factibles , económicamente hablando , que lo hagan usando mainframes porque
***los márgenes de beneficio , simplemente no cubrirían los gastos.

***En resumen, este es el lugar. La potencia económica que es Google funciona basándose
***un hardware casi igual que está utilizando para leer este
***texto . La diferencia es la implementación de tamaño y un gran
***escalar uso.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 25, 2014)

me gustaria saber la fuente de ese documento 

en ese proyecto no esta considerado el costo de reemplazo de la bateria y su mantenimiento "individual"



> 1,160 Servidores 250 kilovatios consumidos , es decir, un promedio de 215
> ***Watts para cada servidor



esa cuenta no me cuadra... mi compu consume eso y no es un servidor 



> Alguien puede darme alguna idea que debo considerar para poder hacer eso?



una manera muy senciilla de hacer es que compres un cargador de bateria de auto, una bateria de auto y una fuente ATX para carputer http://www.logicsupply.com/m2-atx/


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 25, 2014)

La mia tambien consume 200W y es version micro torre, un servidor va consumir mas de 400W, el que hizo los calculos le fallo algo


----------



## analogico (Feb 25, 2014)

el servidor no hace graficos
la tarjeta de video  casi no trabaja
el cpu no trabaja ayudando en video
y  eso aunque no lo paresca gasta mucha energia

y por eso  parecen  pocos Wats


por lo demas es una placa especial  que segun se no esta disponible en el comercio minorista
asi que no se puede hacer


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 25, 2014)

bueno mi hermano da servicio a una empresita que tiene un par de servidores, tienen dos fuentes de poder c/u, 4discos duros, como 8 ventiladores y pesan como 500kg ..

una seccion es algo como esto:






como que reemplazan una tarjeta de video no?


----------



## analogico (Feb 26, 2014)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> bueno mi hermano da servicio a una empresita que tiene un par de servidores, tienen dos fuentes de poder c/u, 4discos duros, como 8 ventiladores y pesan como 500kg ..
> 
> una seccion es algo como esto:
> http://www.servidoresrack.com/uploads/dell-arm-rack-server.jpg
> ...



no
de las 2 fuentes trabaja solo una la otra es de respaldo
los  discos duros  y los ventiladores no consumen tanto 

el peso es por que todo esta hecho mejor y mas grande 


los servidores  traen una tarjeta  de video basica,solo lo necesario para conectar la pantalla

de hecho los servidores de google seguro funcionan solo en modo texto
pero
no es solo  es no tener la tarjeta
es todo el procesamiento que se ahorra al no  usar la interfaz grafica hombre maquina

el solo mover el raton son millones de calculos
y el no moverlo son otros millones de calculos


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 26, 2014)

pues es muy probable que tengas razon y mas con la tecnologia actual, pero si se me hace un consumo muy bajo.

 igual seria interesante que el compañero colocara el link de donde extrajo el texto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 26, 2014)

Quieren oir acerca de servidores de bajo consumo?, en una empresa vi que utilizaban una notebook de servidor, y además poseía un servidor virtual, es decir 2 en 1. Pues tenían muchos problemas de cortes de energía.


----------



## thenetuno (Feb 26, 2014)

Como estoy recientemente registrado y no me permite colocar direcciones, pero hago el intento muycomputer.com/ 2009/04/03/actualidadnoticiasservidores-de-google-desvelados_we9erk2xxdbjc9ywmp4z13jq3827pcqc_gmgluurg0hvaxa_xvn2ip_m3zuolmij



imagen a la que hago referencia es buscar en imagenes de google "configuracion servidores google"


se me dificulta colocar el origen de los datos


LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> me gustaria saber la fuente de ese documento
> 
> en ese proyecto no esta considerado el costo de reemplazo de la bateria y su mantenimiento "individual"
> 
> ...


----------



## analogico (Feb 26, 2014)

aqui encontre la foto de la placa

del articulo con la bateria  




si se fijan en la fuente
es de 13,65v
y la bateria parece ser de plomogel


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 26, 2014)

no puede ser... 

mi compu esta mejor que eso 

pues me esta convenciendo el metodo...


----------



## thenetuno (Feb 26, 2014)

Esa noticia fue algo vieja, tienen mucha razon, yo no aun no me quiero centrar en el tarjeta madre y los detalles de ella, creo que sacaron esa idea para reducir costos ya que me imagino q*UE*  salia menos espacio y menos calor sin el ups, como se llama ese tipo de circuitos o componentes que toma la decisión que al detectar que no hay voltaje por la fuente el activa temporalmente  el consumo de la batería por unos minutos para que la planta o generador electrico de combustible fósil trabaje( trato de buscar un lenguaje neutro  )


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 26, 2014)

yo no estoy muy metido en esto y en realidad solo voy a echar a andar mi imaginacion.

yo imagino o pensaria que una UPS tendra un banco de capacitores que mantienen la corriente activa mientras se hace la transicion de la corriente de linea a la corriente de la bateria.

pero por lo que veo en esa imagen yo pensaria que la fuente se alimenta de la bateria constantemente,mas o menos como con la idea que te mencione en mi primer mensaje de la bateria de coche y una fuente atx de una carputer.

por otro lado hace tiempo quise estudiar la manera de reformar una fuente normal ATX para ser alimentada por 12V y la verdad se me salia y se me sigue saliendo del limite de mi conocimiento electronico, por lo que yo casi solo puedo aprender del tema y sigo pendiente.


----------



## analogico (Feb 26, 2014)

creo que es simple

alimentan la placa  
y la bateria con 13,6V
casualmente es el voltaje de flotacion de la bateria 


de modo que cuando se apaga la fuente 
sigue funcionando la bateria 

 se ahorra todo el circuito UPS y las perdidas de conversion 
por lo que la eficiencia debe ser casi el 100%
y el tiempo de reaccion es 0

no encontre los manuales de la placa
imagino que ademas tiene salidas de 12 y 5 V para los discos duros

no se ve el amperaje de la bateria pero una de 10A deberia durar  1/2 hora y una de 20A 1 hora


----------



## thenetuno (Feb 27, 2014)

Se me ocurrió algo con lo que plantean, sera q*UE*  la batería alimenta directamente a la tarjeta madre y convierte el voltaje a 5v, algo como usar un cargador celular de carro y colocar directamente lo que requiere 12v, claro todo controlado por un interruptor para cambiar la fase directo de corriente y auxiliar


----------



## analogico (Feb 27, 2014)

se me ocurre algo asi


con un diodo


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 27, 2014)

thenetuno dijo:


> Se me ocurrió algo con lo que plantean, sera q*UE*  la batería alimenta directamente a la tarjeta madre y convierte el voltaje a 5v, algo como usar un cargador celular de carro y colocar directamente lo que requiere 12v, claro todo controlado por un interruptor para cambiar la fase directo de corriente y auxiliar



pero recuerda que una tarjeta no solo nesecita de 12y 5v,





son 12V,-12V,5V,-5V, y 3V3. y no olvides que se necesita tambien la corriente suficiente (cerca de 180W.)

ademas de que como modificarias una tarjeta madre o se trata nada mas de un proyecto teorico y no llevarlo a la practica.

lo que estas diciendo es lo mismo que te propongo la bateria alimenta a la fuente y esta regula las diferentes tensiones y proporciona el vatiaje que necesita la tarjeta madre, solo que tu no mencionas como cargar la bateria.

esta es una fuente ATX de 12V (no de 110 o220) para una computadora normal que se instala en un coche (carputer):





o de plano la idea de gudino con respecto a usar una notebook.

notaor si no queda muy claro la diferencia entre una carputer y una compu de oficina es la fuente y el tipo de disco duro que utiliza que debe ser antimpactos.


----------



## thenetuno (Feb 27, 2014)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios de todos, este diagrama hace ver todo mas complicado  Digrama UPS, como dices * echar a andar mi imaginacion.*, espero en un futuro relativamente corto ver como se soluciona esa curiosidad, que si lo ven a largo plazo puede ser de gran utilidad


----------



## analogico (Feb 28, 2014)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> http://www.logicsupply.com/media/ca...e95/m/2/m2-atx-automotive-dc-dc-power_big.jpg



buena idea 

 el problema seria encontrar una fuente carputer de 500W


----------



## thenetuno (Feb 28, 2014)

Por fin puedo colocar la fuente original  mensaje www.thecnica.com


----------



## analogico (Feb 28, 2014)

notese que el servidor no tiene salida de video

pero si tiene una salida rs232


----------



## thenetuno (Mar 5, 2014)

Excelente foto de primer plano, es un misterio la tarjeta madre, creo que fue algo hecho a medida por que no es muy popular, aun que es muy posible que tenga un puerto vga(solo el contector) no lo requieren ya que el secreto esta en el bios


----------

